# Canada 150 at Army.ca



## Mike Bobbitt

Folks,

A few fairly minor updates for Canada's 150th:

Everyone has some subscriber rights for the long weekend, including no ads!
The red menu
You can select an all red Canada theme here
Double MilPoints!

Have a happy (and safe) Canada Day all!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## kratz

Thank you Mike. Have a great Canada Day.

I thought you'd let members "roll up their webpages" 
Since everyone and their dog are jumping on the 150 theme.   [


----------



## tomahawk6

Congrats Canada on your 150th birthday !!  
 Halifax will have the Eisenhower in town to help celebrate.

https://www.navytimes.com/articles/aircraft-carrier-to-celebrate-canada-day-in-halifax


----------



## Journeyman

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> The red menu


On my computer, the red looks burgundy -- almost......an *Airborne maroon*!    :nod:

I like it.   ;D    :cheers:


----------



## jollyjacktar

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Congrats Canada on your 150th birthday !!
> Halifax will have the Eisenhower in town to help celebrate.
> 
> https://www.navytimes.com/articles/aircraft-carrier-to-celebrate-canada-day-in-halifax



My wife is quite excited about Ike coming to town.   She said Ike and her mates had already arrived earlier this afternoon.  I'm sure the crews will have a good port visit,  it's good to see them visit.  I hope the weather will be better than here in Notawwa, the PMs going to have his parade rained upon.  (hope he uses hair spray)


----------



## tomahawk6

Here is the youtube video of Ike coming in earlier this afternoon.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mNbEWMqqOs


----------



## McG

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Have a happy (and safe) Canada Day all!


Thanks Mike!

I used to turn on/off a series of themed holiday smilies for the site.  There were sets for everything from Christmas, Halloween, Remembrance Day, Thanksgiving, and Valentine's Day through to Friday the 13th, Talk like a Pirate Day and the seasons of winter & spring (in fact, I see the snowman & guy shivering in scarf are still up on the preview page).  There were also a few Canada Day smilies ... some of these are currently hidden and others would be promoted from the pop-up screen to the preview/editing screen.  As I never found a script to automatically tie individual smilies to calendar dates, maybe one of your new moderators would like to take on this function ... even if only for Canada Day & Remembrance Day.


----------



## jollyjacktar

I appreciate the easier on the eyes, maroon colour.  The vivid red of last year burned out my retinas.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks MCG, I appreciate the past work and the heads-up. I've moved us from winter to Canada Day in the enoji world.  :cdnsalute:


----------



## George Wallace

Mike has had a few too many.....His eyes are bloodshot.


----------



## observor 69

Expressing my gratitude, luck and good fortune to live in such a great country.

Had the opportunity to travel to many places but in the context of our present times I celebrate the values of this great 150 year old country.
  
  Happy Canada Day


----------



## The Bread Guy

Have a good long weekend all who get a long weekend, and appreciation to all those who have to work over the weekend!
 :cdnsalute:


----------



## jollyjacktar

Happy Canada Day for those who want to celebrate it.  Seems to be plenty of those who wish to complain on the CBC coverage of today's events.


----------



## Infant_Tree

Happy birthday Canada! :cdnsalute:


----------



## medicineman

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Happy Canada Day for those who want to celebrate it.  Seems to be plenty of those who wish to complain on the CBC coverage of today's events.



Perhaps they should move somewhere that's not overly hospitable to its own citizens...then they'd realize their First World Problems are just that.

MM


----------

